# Bumps on my labia - linked to cycling?



## SFcyclingmama (6 Feb 2014)

Hello,
I apologize for the fact that my first post is so . . . personal. I need some ideas about how to deal with this and none of the Google searches I have done seem to really address this. For the past 1 1/2 years, I have been biking approx. 14 miles per day (22 km/day) and have been finding that I regularly get painful bumps on the outer sides of my labia. I usually wear cotton underwear and bike in regular clothing. I have a soft, foamy saddle. I don't know for sure that this condition is linked to cycling, nor am I sure what changes I could make to reduce the frequency of this happening, but it can be very painful and it takes a while to go away. Biking is my main source of transportation and I pull my 40 lb (18 kg) son behind me on a trail-along; I don't know if the added weight is another factor. Any suggestions for dealing with this would be most appreciated.


----------



## sheffgirl (6 Feb 2014)

I have had issues with being uncomfortable in the saddle. I would recommend padded cycling shorts, or you can get padded underwear if you want to keep wearing regular clothes on top.
There are female specific saddles available with a cut out in them to prevent pressure on your delicate bits. For me, I found adjusting the angle of my saddle helped.


----------



## MikeW-71 (6 Feb 2014)

This sounds like it could be saddle sores, or very similar. What kind of bike is it?

The soft foam saddle might be part of the problem, it sounds odd but a firmer saddle can be more comfortable as distance increases. Ensure the saddle is level which will help to ensure you are sitting on your sit bones and not the more sensitive areas. The saddle might not be wide enough

As said, cotton underwear will chafe, consider some padded cycling shorts, they will help a lot.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Feb 2014)

Have you been to see your Dr. There could be a number of problems that could be the cause. I think you should start there and if your Dr can't find any reason for the lumps, then you could do as advised above. In any case the advise given by shefffgirl is good sound advise. It could well be your ordinary clothing rubbing, causing friction and in turn the lumps. cycling shorts may be the way to go as well as changing saddle and saddle adjustment.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Feb 2014)

Welcome!
@welsh dragon's suggestion to see the Doc first, just in case, is a good one.
A too soft saddle has caused me similar issues in the past, worth trying a firmer, narrower one.


----------



## ayceejay (6 Feb 2014)

This part of the female genitalia varies greatly (ask me how I know) so a doctor should be the first port of call.
Having said that, cotton underwear is not good for cycling the number of miles you do as it soaks and retains moisture and moisture is the enemy in that area. You need proper cycling shorts worn 'commando' and a wash after your ride.


----------



## mickle (6 Feb 2014)

A million dutch women ride this sort of mileage in normal clothes and, i presume, cotton underwear without any bother. I think the solution for your problem isnt padded lycra shorts but simply the correct saddle for your bottom. 

My partner has two apparently identical saddles on her two bikes. One gives her no problems at all, the other gives her a pain in the fangita.

Somone will be along in a minute to mention the 'saddle library' on this here forum.


----------



## buggi (6 Feb 2014)

get yourself some cycle shorts from Corinne Dennis. She does a nice pad, feels thin but very effective and soft on the skin. Wear without underwear. www.corinnedennis.co.uk.
go to a proper bike shop and get them to measure your sit bones and recommend you a saddle. Don't be embarrassed to tell them, they hear about more stuff than doctors do!
and as said, get doc to rule anything else out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Feb 2014)

mickle said:


> A million dutch women ride this sort of mileage in normal clothes and, i presume, cotton underwear without any bother. I think the solution for your problem isnt padded lycra shorts but simply the correct saddle for your bottom.
> 
> My partner has two apparently identical saddles on her two bikes. One gives her no problems at all, the other gives her a pain in the fangita.
> 
> Somone will be along in a minute to mention the 'saddle library' on this here forum.



Not only Dutch women.
A few ladies I know (me included) do ride 30/40 miles in normal, albeit comfortable, stretchy clothing, with underwear 
It's the saddle in my opinion also, unless of course, there is a medical condition not related to cycling.
Good luck in solving this @SF cyclingmama!


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2014)

Mrs FF can't do commando and padded shorts, though the right pair of knickers and regular gym shorts seem fine.
Soft saddles generally aren't great either.
Speak to your Doc.


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Feb 2014)

User13710 said:


> An awful lot of *men* around here seem determined to stop women cycling without any knickers, I wonder why that is? Padded shorts are designed to be worn without them - might not suit everyone, but that's the first thing to try.


Why on earth would we want to stop women cycling without knickers?


----------



## Justiffa (7 Feb 2014)

I've always gotten some kind of problem with the delicate bits (as sheffgirl rather delicately puts it lol) whenever I go out riding with panties further than 30-40km, be it chaffing, or bruising etc. it becomes less of a problem when I switch to padded tights or padded inner. but even so when I go for longer club rides 100km and over, making sure I move about on my saddle i.e. shake my butt occasionally, does help with the blood circulation to the nether regions which translates into almost painfree rides.

And yes, better check on the type of saddle/seat also. I use a specific for gender type.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Feb 2014)

You'd have to roll your hips to be sitting on any part of genitalia which will probably have an underlying cause. I'd be checking saddle tilt and position fore/aft. How soft is this saddle?


----------



## RAYMOND (7 Feb 2014)

Most men would have problems over longer distance,even the most expensive padded shorts won't prevent problems cycling long distances.
Iv'e never had any problems myself but hen I only cycle 40 miles in one go.
If anyone wears padded then you don't wear anything under them, over yes if you like.
The probably cause if its bike related will be the position of the seat.


----------



## betty swollocks (8 Feb 2014)

Another consideration - and you don't have to answer this (obviously) - do you shave or otherwise depilate down below?


----------



## coffeejo (8 Feb 2014)

It worth repeating that you should ensure you're sitting on your sit bones and not putting your weight further forward, adjusting the saddle position/height if necessary.


----------



## Linford (8 Feb 2014)

If the saddle is not right for the rider, it will bruise them .. man or woman

Get your sit bones measured, get a saddle to suit and ask the shop to set it up so it correctly fits your frame and not putting pressure where it shouldn't, then worry about clothing. Clothing won't compensate for the seat at the wrong angle or so far back it puts pressure on the perineum or other bits.
Specialised (sp) do a sit bone measuring device. It transformed the comfort of my bike.


----------



## young Ed (8 Feb 2014)

if you have a car or can take the bus or train then give the bike a rest for a few days or so and see if this affects things because it could be that it has nothing to do with riding
Cheers Ed


----------



## compo (8 Feb 2014)

ayceejay said:


> This part of the female genitalia varies greatly (ask me how I know) so a doctor should be the first port of call.



How do you know?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2014)

compo said:


> How do you know?


ACJ - don't answer that!


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Feb 2014)

I am currently struggling with saddle comfort. I don't have a problem with lumps but with a certain lady part that men are reputed not to be able to find which goes numb and or painful!! I tried adjusting the tilt but felt like I was sliding off the front of the saddle. I am constantly fiddling with saddle position now to try and resolve it!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I am currently struggling with saddle comfort. I don't have a problem with lumps but with a certain lady part that men are reputed not to be able to find which goes numb and or painful!! I tried adjusting the tilt but felt like I was sliding off the front of the saddle. I am constantly fiddling with saddle position now to try and resolve it!!


Brain?


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Brain?



Nice retort lol and very quick!! Another reputed trait of men!!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> Nice retort lol and very quick!! Another reputed trait of men!!!


Back to the serious bit 

Any known imbalances/postural problems? Discomfort there is probably indicative of saddle fore/aft and/or seatpost layback. Both could cause your hips to rotate forward which will ultimately squash genitalia into the saddle, male or female.


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Feb 2014)

I am beginning to think that it may be due to the fact I am quite short backed and am having to stretch quite a bit which may be causing me to be roll off my sit bones and more onto the front part of the lady structures. So am trying to jiggle my seat position to help with this.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I am currently struggling with saddle comfort. I don't have a problem with lumps but with a certain lady part that men are reputed not to be able to find which goes numb and or painful!! I tried adjusting the tilt but felt like I was sliding off the front of the saddle. I am constantly fiddling with saddle position now to try and resolve it!!


I used to struggle with saddle comfort. I didn't have a problem with lumps but with a certain man part that ladies are not allowed to find which used to go numb and or painful!! I adjusted the tilt down a mm or two, but not so much that I felt like I was sliding off the front of the saddle. I fiddled with the saddle position and resolved it!! (I pushed the saddle forward about 1.5 cm so I was sitting on the widest part of the saddle rather than a narrower part nearer the front.)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (8 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I am beginning to think that it may be due to the fact I am quite short backed and am having to stretch quite a bit which may be causing me to be roll off my sit bones and more onto the front part of the lady structures. So am trying to jiggle my seat position to help with this.


Yeah that's basically what I was getting at.


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I used to struggle with saddle comfort. I didn't have a problem with lumps but with a certain man part that ladies are not allowed to find which used to go numb and or painful!! I adjusted the tilt down a mm or two, but not so much that I felt like I was sliding off the front of the saddle. I fiddled with the saddle position and resolved it!! (I pushed the saddle forward about 1.5 cm so I was sitting on the widest part of the saddle rather than a narrower part nearer the front.)



I may have to try and tilt down again but a bit more gently lol


----------



## hobbitonabike (8 Feb 2014)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yeah that's basically what I was getting at.



Then yes lol


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I am beginning to think that it may be due to the fact I am quite short backed and am having to stretch quite a bit which may be causing me to be roll off my sit bones and more onto the front part of the lady structures. So am trying to jiggle my seat position to help with this.


Actually you may need a shorter stem and a raised bars, otherwise to be more upright you'll need to be more forward and then you'll have too much weight onto your arms.
Try flipping/raising the stem as a starter.

Reasons are here:
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


----------



## MissTillyFlop (19 Feb 2014)

SFcyclingmama said:


> Hello,
> I apologize for the fact that my first post is so . . . personal. I need some ideas about how to deal with this and none of the Google searches I have done seem to really address this. For the past 1 1/2 years, I have been biking approx. 14 miles per day (22 km/day) and have been finding that I regularly get painful bumps on the outer sides of my labia. I usually wear cotton underwear and bike in regular clothing. I have a soft, foamy saddle. I don't know for sure that this condition is linked to cycling, nor am I sure what changes I could make to reduce the frequency of this happening, but it can be very painful and it takes a while to go away. Biking is my main source of transportation and I pull my 40 lb (18 kg) son behind me on a trail-along; I don't know if the added weight is another factor. Any suggestions for dealing with this would be most appreciated.



I used to get this - it's basically downstaiirs acne / boils caused by chaffing and also trapped oil in the skin. I found losing the panties helps very much and having a decent, ventilated pad down there and also if going a long way, some sort of chamois butter.

Also, i find wide saddles make the problems worse, as they hold the crotch of your shorts right next to your skin - I have one bike with a leather Brooks saddle (which has ventiallation holes - these aren't for everybody, but they work for me!) and the other has a specialized racing saddle, also with a little hole in the middle.

I also find that unless I get changed and shower straight after coming back from cycling then this and... um... other crotch-realted issued occur!


----------



## Mrs Kes (20 Feb 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I am beginning to think that it may be due to the fact I am quite short backed and am having to stretch quite a bit which may be causing me to be roll off my sit bones and more onto the front part of the lady structures. So am trying to jiggle my seat position to help with this.



PlanetX raised my saddle by about 3", moved it further back and tilted it forward a bit to get a similar height while taking pressure off my pubic bones and my arms without sliding off the saddle. Much much much better, much less pressure on the front bits and far more efficient pedalling stroke, so much easier to ride. I also have a very very short stem as the reach on my bike is very slightly too long. If none of this advice works or you still struggle to get the position right, I would recommend a proper bike fit like Planet X or other Retul fit with a physio. Do it sooner rather than later and you could save yourself some long term damage / pain. It's expensive, but well worth it for less pain. I wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## hobbitonabike (20 Feb 2014)

Mrs Kes said:


> PlanetX raised my saddle by about 3", moved it further back and tilted it forward a bit to get a similar height while taking pressure off my pubic bones and my arms without sliding off the saddle. Much much much better, much less pressure on the front bits and far more efficient pedalling stroke, so much easier to ride. I also have a very very short stem as the reach on my bike is very slightly too long. If none of this advice works or you still struggle to get the position right, I would recommend a proper bike fit like Planet X or other Retul fit with a physio. Do it sooner rather than later and you could save yourself some long term damage / pain. It's expensive, but well worth it for less pain. I wish I'd done it years ago.



Thanks for that. Would love to have a bike fit but just don't have the funds at the moment. I moved my saddle a good chunk forward before I went on my first ever group ride on sunday and it was alot better. I did 42 miles and only started to get any discomfort in the last few miles. Hopefully getting somewhere lol.


----------



## sheffgirl (24 Feb 2014)

ab Foodie said:


> Actually you may need a shorter stem and a raised bars, otherwise to be more upright you'll need to be more forward and then you'll have too much weight onto your arms.
> Try flipping/raising the stem as a starter.
> 
> Reasons are here:
> http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/fitting.htm


Ah yes, i forgot to add that I raised my handlebars too by changing the headset, this has made for a more comfortable riding position, I think I was leaning too far forward previously


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Mar 2014)

EbonyWillow, I get this too about twice a year, not so much now. The first two times the doc gave me antibiotics which cleared it up, after that I decided to see if they would clear up on their own (didn't want to use antibiotics if possible). The answer is, yes, they did clear up after a week. The main thing I found was to be extremely gentle with the area (including wiping after the loo - I just dotted the area instead with the loo roll, not wiping), to change my knickers immediately after a ride (rather than sitting around on the computer for half an hour before showering) and that some knickers were worse than others. Also to go easy on the ladygarden trimming. I ride a recumbent so it's nothing to do with the pad but I think there is general friction there and you do get sweaty.


----------



## Cannondale Lady (6 Aug 2015)

A very helpful thread for me as I am new to cycling and really suffering.


----------



## winjim (6 Aug 2015)

Article in the graun about saddle fitting.

In search of the perfect saddle (AKA when bigger isn't better)

http://gu.com/p/4b9c5?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Aug 2015)

Saddle with cut out bit in the middle. 
 Hope you find a solution


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Aug 2015)

I've just been given antibiotics for a painful perineal lump which started off like a normal spot but is now like a subcutaneous jelly-bean in size, culminating at one point in an acne-like spot. It can be sore to sit upon so I have to lower myself down gently, and I am walking about like John Wayne swinging my left leg wide of the norm.

Last ride was yesterday & most uncomfortable.

A week off the bike for me, at least. And then 2 weeks off the bike on holiday. Doctor thinks it should go in a week but from what Dr Google tells me I would be surprised...

I have resolved to change cycling shorts more often in future and to apply sudocrem for rides of 20 miles or longer. Just hoping I can shift the thing quick-time.


----------



## marihino (6 Aug 2015)

OK, so I'm a bloke, but I was getting serious saddle sores. Here are a few things that helped (might be universally useful across genders):

I removed the gel cover that came with the bike. The saddle was too bulky with it and it's much better without, whether I ride in padded shorts or cotton boxers and jeans. 
I moved the saddle backwards on the rails a little. The wide part was getting too much in my front regions when I tried to keep a good position. 
Padded shorts. That makes a difference on rides beyond 30 miles.
I recommend going out of the saddle every now and then, dance on the pedals a little. Brings circulation back to parts that may go numb otherwise, makes different muscle groups work for a moment and generally makes the pressure intermittent.


----------



## furball (10 Aug 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Saddle with cut out bit in the middle.
> Hope you find a solution


+1. Surprised this hasn't been suggested sooner. As well as having a properly set up saddle a cut out can take the pressure off the sensitive bits. Worked for me.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Aug 2015)

Bumps, rubs and sores of the nether regions are not only confined to women. The biggest cause in my opinion are protruding sesams in jeans or shorts. In the summer I usually wear lycra, padded cycling shorts with MTB shorts over the top. In the Winter I wear jodphurs as they have no seams, they stretch and they are warmer than cycling tights. I am often riding at -10 and below.

But seams are the culprit.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

furball said:


> +1. Surprised this hasn't been suggested sooner. As well as having a properly set up saddle a cut out can take the pressure off the sensitive bits. Worked for me.


Cut-outs can also act as an extra point of rubbing and friction. As far as saddles go, everyone's different.


----------



## blackgoff (7 Nov 2015)

In regards to the initial situ. it's quite a massive apparence to ride shorts without underwear like when i 1st started I recall doing a ride in swimming trunks I kid you not...lol

Riding in 'normal' clothes can reality be done BUT no pun intended lol you've got to have space. Even in the best fitting shorts, they've got to fit just right as has the saddle, height of it, reach to handle bars ALL THESE things come into effect at various times on a ride...

I always say 'position is everything' never mind from a power pov to comfort. You can do thru a stage of saddle sores they are by god a heinous pain to tolerate!

I hope the lady and whomever else has them and sorts the saddle probs well coz they're irritating!!

I'm also a big fan of SMP saddles I just love a lite 109, have been on them for 5yrs now which some ladies like yet frowned on in male circles for some crazy reason.


----------



## buggi (8 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Yes, it's probably caused by the edges of your cotton underwear, and made worse by the soft foamy saddle (unlikely though it sounds). Padded cycling shorts are designed to be worn with nothing underneath - you will feel much more comfortable straight away.


+1
Ditch the cotton underwear, it's causing you to sweat and also causing friction, and the combination is not good
Ditch the foam saddle, all that extra saddle is causing rubbing.

Get bike specific padded underwear or padded cycle shorts... Either are designed to wear with no knickers and available at all good bike shops or wiggle.com or CorinneDennis.co.uk (or .com can't remember off the top of my head)
Get a proper saddle fit. Go to an independent bike shop for this, what we call a local bike shop or LBS, not a big chain store like Halfords or Evans who don't know what they are talking about. Don't be embarrassed to tell them the problem, they've heard it all before.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (8 Nov 2015)

Slap on sudocrem amazing for protection and heals delicate sore bits,be generous with it


----------



## buggi (8 Nov 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Slap on sudocrem amazing for protection and heals delicate sore bits,be generous with it


Haha not too generous! one of my mates was a bit too generous while out on a ride and it came oozing through her shorts LOL.

Another thing to consider... Do you shave or wax? It could be hair growing back through, or not growing through due to being trapped. Another reason to get rid of pants with an elastic edge/seams and switch to padded shorts. And get yourself an exfoliating sponge and use it often to make sure hair isn't getting trapped at the surface of the skin


----------



## uclown2002 (8 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> The OP joined, posted this, and left, all in one day, so I suspect a troll as well as a zombie thread .


And yet I still expect someone to be along soon with some more advice for the OP


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> The OP joined, posted this, and left, all in one day, so I suspect a troll as well as a zombie thread .



On the other hand, if my first post was like this I think I would perhaps not want to carry on with the same username !


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Why? Lots of men post about getting numb nuts and they don't need to change their names.


I kept my nuts to myself until at least post number 25!


----------



## jefmcg (9 Nov 2015)

I'm more interested in why a man suddenly revived this dead thread 3 days ago.

(apologies to @blackgoff if you are trans, and do indeed have labia)


----------



## mustang1 (9 Nov 2015)

I see you have a Spesh Vida, a sporty hybrid type bike. I wonder if it's the correct size for you or perhaps you are leaning too far forward making your contact more acute, as it were. I would certainly visit a doc just tomrule out anything else.


----------



## winjim (9 Nov 2015)

User13710 said:


> Why? Lots of men post about getting numb nuts and they don't need to change their names.


Winter will be sure to bring with it a few shrinky winky threads.


----------

